

The Pmarca Guide to Startups, Part 7: Why a startup's initial business plan doesn't matter that much - staunch
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/07/why-a-startups-.html

======
nickb
He makes a good point but I'm not a great fan of Edison.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Edison#Criticism>

~~~
inklesspen
[http://www.scifi.com/scifiction/originals/originals_archive/...](http://www.scifi.com/scifiction/originals/originals_archive/stoddard/)

